# Network error in ea scrabble



## kimsue1008 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have been playing ea scrabble (I log in with my Facebook account) on my iPad and my android phone for over a year quite happily, but about 2 weeks ago I started getting this message when I try to load my games list: Network Error:There seems to be a problem connecting to the network. You may experience reduced functionality as a result.
I get this message and I click the "continue" button that appears under the message, try to refresh my games list again, get the same message, click continue, try to refresh games list again, and this will go on for hours and sometimes days without my being able to ever load my games and play my turns. Then, out of the blue it will load some of my current games and allow me to play a few turns before the error message returns. This is rare, and for the most part, it does not load at all.
This problem is identical and started at the same time on both of my devices (iPad & Lg Optimus Elite).
I have tried getting help from ea to no avail, and I am really getting desperate for suggestions.
I have tried the following:
Close and reopen the game(obviously first thing to try). 
Update my devices and apps 
Power down and restart my iPad and/or android
Uninstall and reinstall app on iPad and android
Uninstall and reinstall Facebook on iPad and android
Update Facebook on iPad and android
Delete temp internet files
Clear cookies (iPad)
Clear cache (android)
For a few days I was sometimes able to trick my games into loading by starting a new game and leaving the game.
The last few days, when I try that it just closes the app when I leave the new game.
I am going crazy trying to figure out how to get my game working again.
I hope you can shed some light on this, because I have no idea what to do!

Oh, and today I am getting notifications on my android that it is my turn and that I being nudged by opponents, and here I am, helplessly watching my stats go down the drain!

Thanks for taking the time to read this post, and please let me know of any info I can provide which might help.

Sincerely,
Kim Antrim


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Kim,

If this is happening on two of your devices both on different platforms, I would be looking to EA and possible bugs in the game due to recent update. It might also be that damaged files still reside on both platforms up on uninstall, so even when you reinstall the game, it tries to reuse the same damaged files. The only suggestion I have is plugging your android phone in to your PC and searching for the game directory in the phone and deleting it entirely, then install it from the Play Store and see if it works then.

On looking your problem up, many people have had this problem but many have resolved it by uninstalling > then clear cache > restart device > reinstalling, if you haven't tried in this order, it may just be worth a go.

I hope you get your solution. 

Regards,


----------

